# Soap Oils - Canadian member needs help



## Bellaboo (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, my names Margaret. 
I am very very new to soap making and the more I see videos on YouTube I am hooked. I made a melt and pour soap a few weeks ago just to see if I was capable and hey what do ya know it turned out great. My friends and family loved the soap and so did I. The problem is I live in St. John's Newfoundland Canada so I am limited to buying soap supplies such as oils and fragrances. I've looked on line but i'm not having very much luck. I don't generally buy on line and would if I can buy from stores that I can see what I am buying before I buy it,  i'm just an old fashion girl lolll!!! If you know of any places here in St. John's where I can buy any or all supplies for soap making I would very much appreciate your input. Take care,  happy bubbles and soap making ....Margaret


----------



## janie (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome margaret!  Don't think I can help. but have seen alot of people from canada on here.  I would maybe rephrase your title to get people from your area attention.  Don't give up I'm sure someone on here can help you.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 6, 2011)

Margaret - 

Welcome to the forum! I'm moving your post to the shopping recommendations forum. I think more people will see it there.


----------



## Bellaboo (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you so much I appreciate your fast response Hazel and Janie. 
I know most provinces of Canada sell all products for making soap But alas, poor Newfoundland is a wee bit behind with most things, I just hope under this beautiful Newfoundland rockie  Island I find some Lye SOMEWHERE loll...Thank you again for your warm welcome and help ..Take care Margaret  x


----------



## Hazel (Sep 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## Bellaboo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Lye mission*

Mission accomplished Guys I found my lye, Yay! I've finally found a supplier here in Newfoundland. My husband proudly takes the glory after days of phone calls to friends and stores he found a place this morning. if you could see my face right now I'm SMILING WIDELY with excitement )) 

Determination payed off, a 50lb bag, YES I said 50LBS, it's sitting in my basement Yay. The guy only had two bags and both where 50lbs. My husband came back with the bag and said "go forth and make soap for the whole town dear". he payed $75 Canadian, not sure how good that is but i'm just happy to know I can start making soap at long last. Lets hope my research of soap making pays off and I produce a good batch of soap. 

 Saponification chart at the ready,  I'M GOING IN GUYS lol.. Wish me luck...

Thank you for your help girls, I will keep you informed ...Bubbling with Excitement Margaret lollll x


----------



## AmyW (Sep 13, 2011)

That's an excellent price! Make sure it's pure lye and not drain cleaner with other stuff added, otherwise, you are good to go! Make sure to post pictures and ask any questions you have!

Here's a link to a great lye calculator by the way: http://soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp


----------



## Bellaboo (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Amy,  thank you for the concern about what lye I got, yes it's %100 lye. the guy said he only stocks it for soap makers. I will be sure to post a photo of my first batch (whatever it turns out like lolll)  Take care I will speak to you soon ....Margaret


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2011)

That's great! You have a wonderful husband.   

Have you stored the lye in something else? Lye will absorb moisture from the air. I've read it's best to store lye in air tight plastic containers.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm in Ontario and I order from CanWax and Saffire Blue for my oils and EO's.  For my FO I order from the States and go over to pick it up (I live near the border).
Good luck with your soaping adventure!


----------



## AmyJo (Jan 13, 2016)

*Looking for soap making supplies in St. John's Newfoundland*

Hi Margaret,
I saw that you bought soap making supplies in St. John's Newfoundland. This is where I live also, and  I can't seem to find where to buy lye here. Can you help me? 
Thanks
Amy


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 14, 2016)

AmyJo said:


> Hi Margaret,
> I saw that you bought soap making supplies in St. John's Newfoundland. This is where I live also, and  I can't seem to find where to buy lye here. Can you help me?
> Thanks
> Amy



This post is from 2011 and the OP's are not here any longer. You may want to do another search or start a new thread.    
Hi and Welcome!


----------

